# Training and/or BSJA buddies



## lirving804 (8 February 2018)

I am based in the North West and looking for a regular Show jump trainer and jumping buddies. Seems a big ask if your not already working for a pro or fortunate enough to have the budget to buy a string of expensive horses. I am certainly not knocking anyone who I have had lessons off but I now need a regular trainer who has time to push me out of my comfort zone so I can progress to the next level, which is when the faults that require improvement start to show!!! Sadly I am too old and at a stage of life to not go and work for someone and although successful, I am not wealthy enough to buy a string of horses, so therein lies my problem. I am competing 1.10/1.20 and want to progress up with my scopey, careful perhaps not as brave as I need experienced horse. At the moment I go to shows on my own which I find fine until I try do go up a level. So it would also be good to find someone similar to go to shows with. Nice to help someone and vice versa. Nice to have someone take videos and vice versa as so much is learnt watching the replay of a round. As mentioned earlier I really want to find a trainer with time to train me, this would be someone who has jumped grand prix. I find now that I know what I've done wrong but lack someoneo on the ground to help progress me .I look at acquaintances in the eventing and dressage world and it doesnt seem to be as hard to find the support.


----------



## Vickh87 (8 February 2018)

I am in the north west aswell. I need to crack on with having some lessons and would be interested to see if anyone can recommend anyone. 
My horse is very bold and honest but I dont have the brave pants to take him further as of yet. I think a lot of it is because i have never really had anything that jumps so never had lessons. 
I have done a british novice on a ticket and would have won the class had i been a member. Odd cross country competitions. Working hunter lesson jumping 3ft 3 ish maybe bigger no idea didnt look at the fences properly haha.
But want to get technique right before pushing on.


----------



## photo_jo (8 February 2018)

Where about are you in the North West-big area!!


----------



## lirving804 (15 February 2018)

Hi Sorry missed this reply. Didnt say where I was based as I do most shows in north west..Aintree, Southview, Northcote, Church Farm are the usual suspects.  And can travel for trainer.


----------



## lirving804 (15 February 2018)

Hi Vickh87 if your competing 90cm and schooling 1m,then lots of trainers dependent on your locality. I'm training at home 1.30/1.40 so hence I want a grand prix level rider as want to move that into the ring eventually. Grand Prix riders are just generally very busy so I'm struggling to find someone who has the time.Where are you?


----------



## moodymare1987 (27 February 2018)

I am in saddleworth area. Im vickh87 i remembered my actual log in details  My horse has competed in bigger classes but I havent done enough just yet to be doing them. Need to get a kick up backside this year.


----------



## Wella (7 March 2018)

Tracey Newman is just brilliant we had group lessons with her every month. Was in 2016 but I&#8217;m sure she still does them.


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2018)

Second Trace Newman. Very practical, kind in a very down to earth way. Yes, she is still teaching, and on Facebook.

Very capable of giving kick up backside to push yourself. 

Grand Prix experience and everything inbetween.


----------

